# windows 10 factory reset



## markinajar (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi was wondering if someone can help please. My Samsung laptop came with windows 7 installed and i done the free windows 10 upgrade. It was all good for a while and then I had an update and now i can get to my homepage but none of the icons are working. I think to myself the only way I can sort it out is to factory reset the laptop but because i have got windows 10 on it now and it was windows 7 am i still able to do this and what operating system will i be on 
thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i can get to my homepage but none of the icons are working.


 what do you mean by home page and icons

is this the Desktop that appears when you first switch on 
and the icons are all the icons on the desktop

what happens when you double click on them ?

You can re-install windows 10 using the media creation tool - which will allow a clean install now you have upgraded 
download from here
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install
and choose the "install on a different PC" 
you will need a DVD writer and also a blank DVD-+R
OR a USB flash / pen drive

the tool will create a DVD or USB drive to boot up and clean install windows 10


----------



## markinajar (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply 

yes thats what i meant the desktop and the icons on the desktop

If i double click on the icons nothing happens even if double click on the start button down the bottom left nothing happens cant get of it .

Thanks for the website suggestion havent got a product key as it was just a free upgrade but will use the media creation tool. What do i put as my home operating system edition. Is it windows 7 home premium ( how laptop was born ) or windows 10

Thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, it would be the same as the windows sticker on the bottom of the laptop 
You maybe able to repair or restore

You need to check if 64 or 32bit 
if you right click on the windows icon - bottom left what happens


----------



## markinajar (Nov 11, 2015)

If click on windows button nothing happens did try the windows 7 install download on the microsoft website yesterday put in my product key and got this


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your not going to be able to download a genuine windows 7 OEM version
That ISO is for retail copies of windows 7 

have you tried a restore to before the update?

Whats the make and model of the PC


----------



## markinajar (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh didnt realise that just read it somewhere that it would work
Yeah tried but it was stuck on preparing to restore loop for over an hour so gave up on it.
Its a samsung laptop it starts in s5 cant rememberthe rest at the moment i am at work and my laptop at home think its series 5


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you use the windows key + X what happens 
if you get a menu choose 
command prompt (admin)

now you should get a windows pop-up 
in that windows type 

SFC /scannow 

it will take a while to run 

and post back here the results 

100% all OK 
or 
Fixed errors 
or 
unable to fix errors


----------



## markinajar (Nov 11, 2015)

Will do it when get home after work and post back thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I wonder if tablet mode has been set 
thats under 
Settings > System > Tablet
http://www.howtogeek.com/221973/what-is-tablet-mode-in-windows-10-and-how-to-turn-it-on-and-off/

looking at a few issues
sfc /scannow appears to be advised a few times


----------



## markinajar (Nov 11, 2015)

My laptop apart from the once has never looked like it's in tablet mode so maybe not like that and when it started getting stuck looked the same as normal will fo that scan thing when get back home


----------

